# Como funciona Active-high or active-low data de la ALU 74181



## shuy (Abr 10, 2011)

que tal, tengo una duda con respecto al funcionamiento de dicho integrado.
El datasheet del 74181 contiene dos tablas la primera es la *active-low data*
y la segunda *active-high data*, mi pregunta: como es posible la identificacion de una 
o de otra si es q (si no me equivoco) no hay una terminal de una habilitación.

O como se puede elegir entre cual usar, o si existe alguna forma de habilitarlas.
Pues para mayor comodidad mia prefiero usar la *active-high data*.

gracias a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2011)

Segun lo que entendi el modo de operacion depende de tus entradas, si son invertidas ocupas la tabla de active low, si son normales (como quieres) entonces las operaciones que realizaran seran conforme a la tabla de active high

traducido al español, si colocas las entradas de seleccion en ceros y el modo en cero (indicando una operacion matematica), y aplicas los numeros sin invertir entonces la salida sera A, en cambio si aplicas los numeros negados entonces la salida sera A-1


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola shuy

Es como trabajar con lógica positiva o lógica negativa.
En lógica positiva 1111 es F, en negativa F sería 0000.

Analiza los circuitos contenidos en el ZIP adjunto, están separadas las funciones Matemáticas y lógicas y estas están desglosadas para su estudio.

Los circuitos en el ZIP fueron desarrollados con CircuitMaker, espero lo tengas para poder abrir los archivos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shuy (Abr 11, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> si colocas las entradas de seleccion en ceros y el modo en cero (indicando una operacion matematica), y aplicas los numeros sin invertir entonces la salida sera A, en cambio si aplicas los numeros negados entonces la salida sera A-1



gracias, entendi perfectamente man



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola shuy
> 
> Es como trabajar con lógica positiva o lógica negativa.
> En lógica positiva 1111 es F, en negativa F sería 0000.
> ...



si  tengo circuit maker, excelente tu aporte man, 
me ha ayudado mucho para mi practica ps tengo q utilizar la alu para q su salida seea la entrada a un registro. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola  shuy

Bueno pues ahí tienes, en la parte baja de cada circuito, lo que hace el ALU.
Creo que es más comprensible mostrado de ese modo.

Espero te sirvan para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

